# INVESTMENT ADVISE



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

If you had purchased $1000 of shares in Delta Airlines one year ago,
you would have $49.00 today!

If you had purchased $1,000 of shares in AIG one year ago, you would
have $33.00 today.

If you had purchased $1000 of shares in Lehman Brothers one year ago,
you would have $0.00 today.

But, if you had purchased $1000 worth of beer one year ago, drank all
the beer, then turned in the aluminum cans for the recycling refund,
you would have received $214.00.

Based on the above, the best current investment plan is to drink
heavily & recycle.

It is called the 401-Keg.

And as a bonus…

A recent study found that the average American walks about 900 miles a
year. Another study found that on average Americans drink 22 gallons of
alcohol a year. That means that the average American gets about 41
miles to the gallon!

Makes you proud to be an American! 
­­


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

now that is some wise investment tips … you convinced me .. im cashing in my 401k for beer!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

*********************************** reasoning at it's best!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

If you had bet $ 1,000 in January ..that Mitt Romney would be the Republican Party nominee for President,
you would have $ 2,540 on August 31 , no beer or re-cycling needed . Told you Repubs *that *back in January ( any takers ?). Show me a man who says he never gets a break , and i'll show you a man who never takes a chance . I'm just a liberal punter, but I do know how to maximiize my short term investments . I woudn't recommend repeating *that *bet on *that *particular horse on Nov. 6 ,though . Buena Suerte, amigos y amigas . : )


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Momento: No estoy seguro de que esta elección será de la suerte, pero la presciencia, la previsión, la visión, el conocimiento y la especulación.

En la medida en que puede prescindirse de la ideología, e ignoran los medios de comunicación (y Joe Lyddon), todos vamos a estar mejor.

Si.
Esa.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Moment - you could actually have made that bet in Vegas…..they have the odds and bookmaking for just about any outcome of anything happening if you were willing to give them a wager.

So did you make any money on your prediction?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

@ DrDirt , When Mitt reaches the delegate number needed , or accepts the Nomination on Aug 30 , I will be very happy . Not $ 2,540 happy , but happy enough . I don't let ideology interfer with making money ! If politics teaches anything , *that *is one obvious lesson to be learned from politicians . Right ,Neil ? : )


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

la mordida

y el singaso sige

aun lo que ceremos 
o hacemos
nosotros


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

"The average American drinks 22 gallons of alcohol per year and walks 900 miles per year"

Is that over and back to the toilet?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

finaly, investment advice that makes since.

of course I probably drink twice as much and walk half as much, so I'm the SUV of americans at 20 miles per gallon.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

...and a math genius to boot! ;-D

Twice of 22 gallons is 44 gallons.
Half of 900 miles is 450 miles
450/44 = 10.2 mpg

But point made/taken.

The Hummer of Americans perhaps?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

your right, I double the gallons and halved the walk, but only halved the equation. I'd better have another beer.


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

That joke worked better in 2009, because if you invested $1000.00 in Delta a year ago, you would have made ten percent on your investment, on AIG about two percent, and Lehman Brothers you couldn't really call that an investment last year. May sixth 2009 the DOW was at 6626 today 13204. 
Doesn't mean that I am not investing in beer though, but when I do it's in bottles so I miss out on the return from selling the aluminum. I guess you could say, that when it comes to investing in beer, I am more of a short term return guy.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Two other benefits neglected to be mentioned. The size of the corporation can grow 25-50% in just a few years and when beer is in the fridge, your company just grows and grows


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

If only I could get 21% of my beer money back by recycling.
http://www.snopes.com/humor/business/beer.asp


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Ha! We get the same mileage out of Moxie here in Maine.

How about Apple stock. In 1996 they were on the verge of bankruptcy…. about $12/share. What is it now $600 or so? yesterday they posted another blockbuster quarter. Sold 40 million iphones in 4 months. Analysts predict it to be the first Trillion dollar company in about a year. I specifically remember thinking about buying stock in the late 90's… never did. Now that's mileage!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I was once informed that the *easiest way to make a million dollars…*
..was to start with TWO million dollars!


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

That's good advice, do I need to worry about domestic or imported for my beer investment? I want to start this right away so I will be able to retire in 200 years, LMAO


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

hmm, you must get more money for cans in the US, up in Canada we only get about 5 cents/can refund which would only give me about $50…


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

BOBM001,

Any emission figures in that mpg rating?

Steve


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Good question Steve, I would also be curious. But then again, I know better than to let exhaust run in tightly closed spaces. Carbon Monoxide or Methane exhaust, both can be deadly under the right circumstances…


----------

